# Belgium visit yields MXL



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Went to Belgium on a family visit last week, I stopped by the Merckx factory to say hello and take a peek. I had no intention of purchasing a frame & fork, especially with the decreased value of the dollar in Europe and my recent frame acquisitions from SA.

Eddy was there. I shook his hand and asked him to autograph a picure of Eddy and I that my wife took of us two years ago. He did. I asked if he had any MXL in the house in the 59-62 cm range. He told me he would check. He returned approx. 5 min. later with a 60 cm MXL that was in mint condition. He advised that the frame was a showroom model, built up, displayed, but never ridden. It turned out to be the same color and graphics as my recent Arcobaleno purchase, powder blue with the 20th anniversary tagged on it. Additionally and upon closer inspection, it has a race number hanger on the underside of the top tube and the chromed chain stay had scratches on it

I inquired price. Eddy replied," half price" and walked away as if he was disgusted to sell it at that price. Half price translated to 500 Euros, which converted to 800 dollars. A bargain given the circumstances IMHO. 

As far as shipping it back to USA, I encountered no obstacles. Since I brought only one suitcase for the trip, the oversize bike box, which weighed 9 kilos, was treated as a second piece of luggage with no additional charges.

When I go home, I opened the box immediately, checking for any damage that may have incurred as a result of shipping. I discovered none, but I did find the frame didn't come with the bottom bracket cable guide plastic plate or a seat bolt binder. 

I requested both parts be sent to me when I sent Eddy the receipt with the custom's stamp on it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but both of the aforementioned parts are easy to find and replace??


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

That's my favorite color.

My knees are weak. Beautiful : )


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Some guys have all the luck! I guess showing up at the factory during the week probably helps (I was there on a Saturday and it was a ghost town). 

You can pick up a seat binder for a few bucks (Campy ones are $15USD) and a cable guide is no more than a few bucks at any shop. You can always tweak one to fit if it doesn't fit exactly. Not sure I'd count on getting either from EM considering the deal you got on the frame, but you never know. 

Congrats on such a gorgeous bike......post pics when you're done with the build too!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Some guys have all the luck! I guess showing up at the factory during the week probably helps (I was there on a Saturday and it was a ghost town).
> 
> You can pick up a seat binder for a few bucks (Campy ones are $15USD) and a cable guide is no more than a few bucks at any shop. You can always tweak one to fit if it doesn't fit exactly. Not sure I'd count on getting either from EM considering the deal you got on the frame, but you never know.
> 
> Congrats on such a gorgeous bike......post pics when you're done with the build too!


thanks for the cable guide and seat binder info....If it's any consolation, I was there two years ago with an opportunity to buy a MXL, but unfortunately, I returned on a Sat. and the factory was closed as well. This transaction was sweet redemption.

Regarding the build, it's going to take some time. I'll be selling my 1998- 59cm MXL within the next three months to partially finance the build of the Arcobaleno. PM me if anyone is interested. I'm going to price it to sell quickly, but I need to put more thought into it.

I'll post some additional pics of the interior of the factory tonight.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wait.....didn't you just buy three of the SA frames too? And now you find this one too?! 

that is one heck of a collection my friend!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*thanks, but fork fubar*

Actually,
I bought two frames from SA, Arco. and Strada, just discovered within the last week that both came with the wrong size forks, what a snafu. Fortunately the Arco's fork will work but just barely with 38mm of steerer tube above head tube, probably designated for a 59 not a 60 frame.

The Strada came with the wrong fork model as well. Rashid sent me a MXL fork, absolutely gorgeous, perfect paint match with frame, but too short. Rashid told me he is looking into it, hurry up and wait situation, but I expect him to right the wrong in some manner, shape or form. Time will tell...

King Eddy came through for me with the MXL, imagine that, the taped fork serial # matched the frame #.


kjmunc said:


> Wait.....didn't you just buy three of the SA frames too? And now you find this one too?!
> 
> that is one heck of a collection my friend!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

The story is as good as the frame!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Imo*

this arco is nicer than the ones from SA, all lugged and traditional binder bolt looks much better. And right from Eddy, what could be better??

b21


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

barry1021 said:


> this arco is nicer than the ones from SA, all lugged and traditional binder bolt looks much better. And right from Eddy, what could be better??
> 
> b21



I think it's an MXL and not an Arco


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*It's a MXL*



barry1021 said:


> this arco is nicer than the ones from SA, all lugged and traditional binder bolt looks much better. And right from Eddy, what could be better??
> 
> b21


I think the identical paint color and graphics of my Arco and MXL confused you. It's a MXL


----------



## maaw (Aug 11, 2003)

Wow, that is a gorgeous frame. 

Is Merckx completely done with MXL's?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

maaw said:


> Wow, that is a gorgeous frame.
> 
> Is Merckx completely done with MXL's?


I think the tubesets were discontinued from Columbus.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

bigbill said:


> I think the tubesets were discontinued from Columbus.


Tubesets are still available.

The Merckx Lugs aren't.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

cannibal said:


> I think the identical paint color and graphics of my Arco and MXL confused you. It's a MXL


Duh!! Sorry. So now I like it even better!!

b21


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l can't believe you bargined with god!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

God (Eddy) is a reasonable and generous entity


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

carbon13 said:


> l can't believe you bargined with god!


So the guy I rode with on the weekend is the Son of God ???

I'm gonna see if I can get him to try walking on water.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> So the guy I rode with on the weekend is the Son of God ???
> 
> I'm gonna see if I can get him to try walking on water.


As a warm up, ask Eddy to walk on kegs of Belgian beer, then try water.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I wonder how*



toomanybikes said:


> So the guy I rode with on the weekend is the Son of God ???
> 
> I'm gonna see if I can get him to try walking on water.


God would react to his SA distributor screwing up on the forks.......

b21


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> God would react to his SA distributor screwing up on the forks.......
> 
> b21


with Flemish profanity!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm still not over*

your last visit where Eddy found you another MXL and you decided towait and/or bargain

fer chrissakes the photos and signature on the sales slip were worth the extra $$$$$


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

ATP,
you're correct, IMHO, you cannot put a price tag on your observations, but sentimental vs. monetary value are two different things in cyberspace. I prefer the previous vs. the latter.


atpjunkie said:


> your last visit where Eddy found you another MXL and you decided towait and/or bargain
> 
> fer chrissakes the photos and signature on the sales slip were worth the extra $$$$$


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Merckx is a class act*



kjmunc said:


> Some guys have all the luck! I guess showing up at the factory during the week probably helps (I was there on a Saturday and it was a ghost town).
> 
> You can pick up a seat binder for a few bucks (Campy ones are $15USD) and a cable guide is no more than a few bucks at any shop. You can always tweak one to fit if it doesn't fit exactly. Not sure I'd count on getting either from EM considering the deal you got on the frame, but you never know.
> 
> Congrats on such a gorgeous bike......post pics when you're done with the build too!


Well,
five weeks have passed since my return from Belgium. I returned my original receipt with the custom stamp on it back to Eddy's factory for duty tax purposes. Additionally, I attached a note,asking for a seat binder bolt and derailleur guide for the bottom bracket that did not come with the frame.
Eddy came through today, just received it in the mail direct from the factory, a campy seat binder bolt and the cable guide piece. Eddy is a class act, but tell us something we don't know.

Ironically, I bid for a Campy. bolt on Ebay and lost, dumb luck or I'm so tight with my money my shoes squeek.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Seatpost binder bolts*



cannibal said:


> Well,
> five weeks have passed since my return from Belgium. I returned my original receipt with the custom stamp on it back to Eddy's factory for duty tax purposes. Additionally, I attached a note,asking for a seat binder bolt and derailleur guide for the bottom bracket that did not come with the frame.
> Eddy came through today, just received it in the mail direct from the factory, a campy seat binder bolt and the cable guide piece. Eddy is a class act, but tell us something we don't know.
> 
> Ironically, I bid for a Campy. bolt on Ebay and lost, dumb luck or I'm so tight with my money my shoes squeek.


Cannibal, I'm not surprised to hear that Eddy and the factory took care of you. A+ to them.

I just bought two seatpost bolts, one for the MXL and one for the Strada. They were not Campy though. I think Kalloy made them even though there is not stamping at all on them.  They are just solid chrome.

Anyway, the bolts had a small index key on them and the frame is not keyed for this particular bolt, so they didn't fit. On my suggestion, my LBS took a Dremel to them to remove them. It was literally a 2 minute job to do them both. And they both fit perfectly. Total cost was $4. If you don't want to spend $18 each for the Campy bolts, this is definitely an option to consider. 

You can see the little key in the top right corner, just under the lip. Grind that flush and you're good to go.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

innergel said:


> Cannibal, I'm not surprised to hear that Eddy and the factory took care of you. A+ to them.
> 
> I just bought two seatpost bolts, one for the MXL and one for the Strada. They were not Campy though. I think Kalloy made them even though there is not stamping at all on them. They are just solid chrome.
> 
> ...


Good info. to know regarding optional and inexpensive seatpost bolts, but only the MXL was missing the seatpost bolt, good to go as of now. 

The Arco. is a build in progress, should be done within next 10 days. LBS hasn't metioned yet of any seatpost bolt issue, but that frame has a unique seatpost bolt and location compared to the Strada & MXL. Hopefully, the overall build will go smoothly; however, the reality is that specific bolt hasn't been touched in 8-10 years. Who knows how it will behave?

I've noticed the dropout screws on 2 frames were stubborn because they haven't been greased or turned in a decade I suspect.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Had to resurrect this thread. 

Just found out I may be going to Antwerp in November and it looks like the Merckx factory is a cool 29 miles away.

I'm hoping I can make some time to stop by and see if he has any more MXL's stashed away.

I already have one( with a threaded steerer, few nicks and dents ) but am itching for another one. I had to search for 6 months before I found mine on ebay belgium ( used ). Cant imagine the grin on my face if I could find another one in my size new.

Can you just stop by the factory or do you have to make a appt?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

digby said:


> Had to resurrect this thread.
> 
> Just found out I may be going to Antwerp in November and it looks like the Merckx factory is a cool 29 miles away.
> 
> ...


You always have the option to take your current MXL to them and have them fix the dings and respray it. It would look like new.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Factory visit*

As long as you are going by on a weekday during normal business hours you should be ok, but be sure it's not some random Belgian holiday or something that would keep them from working. It's definitely worth the trip, but also very low key since it's a factory first and not exactly a showcase for his bikes. I'd definitely consider taking your existing frame for a reconditioning, as I'd think that would be a cool experience. 

Hope you luck out and see the Man while you are there.....I had to settle for seeing Mrs. Merckx!

p.s., GPS should take you directly to it if you have one in your car....just don't be shocked when you're driving through a small town/residential area and it tells you that you've arrived at your destination. It's pretty tucked away.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

It'll be a business trip with pretty frequent travel from city to city. Lugging around a frame box would not be easy.

Ideally if I could purchase something I'd also see if they could arrange shipping as well for whatever extra it would cost.

Also in terms of reconditioning my current frame, is this something they only do if you show up onsite or can this be arranged via email/phone and set over? Also any idea what something like that would cost?

thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

digby said:


> It'll be a business trip with pretty frequent travel from city to city. Lugging around a frame box would not be easy.
> 
> Ideally if I could purchase something I'd also see if they could arrange shipping as well for whatever extra it would cost.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, toting a frame box would be cumbersome.

Regarding shipping and much to my surprise, KLM did not charge me a fee to ship the frame box from Holland to California. I had only one suitcase. They considered the frame box my second piece of luggage. Even though it was oversize, it was well under the max. weight limit. I don't anticipate American carriers extending the same courtesy.

If I was in your position, I'd go to the factory on a weekday, poke around and see what shakes out. Inquire about shipping and reconditioning your current bike at the factory. Find out if it's economically feasible. Who knows? Maybe, you can come home with two NOS frames. 

Over the last 20 years, I've purchased 5 frames from the factory. I've always paid in cash to minimize any doubts and confusion. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

digby said:


> It'll be a business trip with pretty frequent travel from city to city. Lugging around a frame box would not be easy.
> 
> Ideally if I could purchase something I'd also see if they could arrange shipping as well for whatever extra it would cost.
> 
> ...


Calling ahead to make sure they are open and know you are coming is never a bad idea, even if it's not required. 

Surely they can arrange shipping if you buy something. 

Talk to Gita about arranging a respray for your current frame. They are the US importer, so they should have all the info about how to do it, cost, etc. When I was in SA in Feb, they said a respray was about $200. Very reasonable


----------

